# Kim Kardashian...as Lara Croft?



## Dash (Jun 5, 2010)

> The Tomb Raider film franchise is on the cusp of a reboot, putting a younger-than-Angelina-Jolie Lara Croft onscreen and spinning a new origin story-type yarn. Could that younger Lara Croft be somehow famous person Kim Kardashian?
> 
> The next Tomb Raider flick is reportedly going to shoot in 3D and feature "a far more comic-strip version of Lara," according to a report from Showbiz Spy, who says that Kim Kardashian?who's not really an actress so much as she is a person who gets photographed?is in "negotiations" to take on the role. The rumored potential candidate for a future younger Lara?Kardashian's about 6 years younger than Jolie?is at least taking acting classes.
> 
> I've seen at least one movie starring Kim, but it certainly wasn't shown in any theaters, and that one was alright. Maybe it's not such a bad thing...





um what?


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Dash said:


> The Tomb Raider film franchise is on the cusp of a *Bust Reboot*, putting a younger-than-Angelina-Jolie Lara Croft onscreen and spinning a new origin story-type yarn. Could that younger Lara Croft be somehow famous person Kim Kardashian?



I have fixed the original article for accuracy if they really are going with Kim K as the new Lara.

But if you want an actress with actual skill and the sexiness to go with it, Rhona Mitra should be the only option. She was actually the original live action model for Tomb Raider series. And has the natural accent.



If it's just on body alone(which seems like the case for the Kardashian casting), the former live action model for the previous Tomb Raider series would give Kim a run for her money as well.

Karima Adebibe:


----------



## LayZ (Jun 5, 2010)

I never played Tomb Raider. I saw the first movie in theaters only because Jolie looked so sexy in the outfit.  I don't think Kim should try to act. She should just stick to modeling or whatever she "does".  But if this allows her to show off her amazing body for a couple of hours, I'm not going to hate on it.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2010)

How will her Daisy Dukes contain that ass?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2010)

ulius said:


> How will her Daisy Dukes contain that ass?


Very curious to see


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2010)

Emily Blunt could pull it off.

And I guess someone could search Tibet for Keira Knightley and see if she is interested in acting anymore.  

But Kim is a horrible idea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2010)

lol, is Kim even an actress? Why dont they get Paris Hilton to play a scientist while we're at it.

I actually enjoyed the first movie(Jolie was perfect casting), but didnt like the 2nd one......Sort of like the National Treasure movies now that I think about it. The first is dumb, but enjoyable. The sequel is a just-as-dumb rehash.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2010)

Now I just want to kick something.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Emily Blunt could pull it off.



I'm sorry but in my mind, she has already been cast in the potential role of Selina Kyle/Catwoman in Nolan's next Batman film. Just imagine her already superb assets in tight black leather and stilettos and I'm sure you will agree.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2010)

She has no tits though, she would look horrible as Lara same as no titties Keira, unless they stuff their bra.

But that would be just lying to the public.


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2010)

lol don't be silly, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2010)

Detective said:


> I'm sorry but in my mind, she has already been cast in the potential role of Selina Kyle/Catwoman in Nolan's next Batman film.


I hope so.  Unfortunately, Nolan has not announced this yet.  Hopefully we hear something a few months after the Inception discussion has all died down.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I hope so.  Unfortunately, Nolan has not announced this yet.  Hopefully we hear something a few months after the Inception discussion has all died down.



Then somebody better stick something in Chee's mouth and tie her hands away from the keyboard, otherwise you know she won't stop with the Inception pimping till she uses that Dream Share Manual to subliminally make everyone watch the film.


----------



## Slice (Jun 5, 2010)

This is simply a horrible idea


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

Slice said:


> This is simply a horrible idea



The only way I would accept Kim Kardashian as Lara Croft is if it was in a porn parody of the film series.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 5, 2010)

lol porn parody.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry but no.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2010)

Kim is fail compared to Angelina or Rhona.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I just died a little inside.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

No idea who that is. Not interested in a new Tombraider movie, anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2010)

Very bad idea.



Detective said:


> The only way I would accept Kim Kardashian as Lara Croft is if it was in a porn parody of the film series.



Very good idea.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

hell no i dont want to see that


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2010)

Why the fuck does Tomb Raider need a reboot anyway... fuck all this reboot shit.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't believe you think Kardashian is a good idea, Koi.


----------

